# Irreconcilable differences?



## kenobi65 (Nov 7, 2006)

Britney Spears files for divorce, citing irreconcilable differences with Kevin Federline: 
http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Music/11/07/britney.divorce/index.html

How can two goofy, dumb-as-a-post white-trash kids with questionable musical talents have irreconcilable differences?  It would seem that they were a perfect match.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 7, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Britney Spears files for divorce, citing irreconcilable differences with Kevin Federline:
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Music/11/07/britney.divorce/index.html
> 
> How can two goofy, dumb-as-a-post white-trash kids with questionable musical talents have irreconcilable differences?  It would seem that they were a perfect match.




I think it was because she was holding back his music career.  He is the next big white rapper.  You just wait.



What?!?    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aeson (Nov 7, 2006)

About time. Now I have a chance at her. Hey if she'll do Jason Alexander (I know different dude) she'll do me.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 7, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> About time. Now I have a chance at her. Hey if she'll do Jason Alexander (I know different dude) she'll do me.




Make sure you get your shots first.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 7, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Make sure you get your shots first.



No kidding. 

I remember hearing someone comment. At his current spawning rate the world will be 50% Federline in less than 100 years.


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh crud, he's preying on half wit Pop/TV stars who have been and like no-talent white guys!!      Quick, someone put Jessica Simpson into protective custody!!


----------



## Ampolitor (Nov 8, 2006)

*lol*

hes gonna need a hit record for all the child support hes gonna owe


----------



## Aurora (Nov 8, 2006)

Ampolitor said:
			
		

> hes gonna need a hit record for all the child support hes gonna owe



Isn't that the truth. Not that he'll get one. He's gross. Wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 8, 2006)

Wonder how fast the WWE will drop his butt now that's he's without his reason for stardom?


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 8, 2006)

Ampolitor said:
			
		

> hes gonna need a hit record for all the child support hes gonna owe




Driving home from work last night, I was listening to the local news station.  After reading the basics of the story, the announcer said:

"Spears has sold over 60 million records worldwide.  Federline...has not."


----------



## Aurora (Nov 9, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Driving home from work last night, I was listening to the local news station.  After reading the basics of the story, the announcer said:
> 
> "Spears has sold over 60 million records worldwide.  Federline...has not."



BAHAHAHAHAHAHA that is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 9, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> He's gross. Wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole.



I would. 

Of course, he'd be getting *hit* with it


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 9, 2006)

Carefully skirting the edge of the no politics/no religion rule, I was a little surprised that her divorce was the front page news story at the top of the New York Post today instead of the _major news event_* that happened yesterday. And with that I'll say no more. 

*if you have to ask, well, don't ask here.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 9, 2006)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Carefully skirting the edge of the no politics/no religion rule, I was a little surprised that her divorce was the front page news story at the top of the New York Post today instead of the _major news event_* that happened yesterday. And with that I'll say no more.




Dude...it's the New York *Post* you're talking about!! The paper that gave us the timeless headline of "Headless Body Found In Topless Bar!"  If it were the Times, *then* you'd have a right to be surprised.


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 9, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> "Headless Body Found In Topless Bar!"




That was a classic.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 9, 2006)

Ah, I do love the Post.


----------



## Ghendar (Nov 9, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Britney Spears files for divorce, citing irreconcilable differences with Kevin Federline:
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Music/11/07/britney.divorce/index.html
> 
> How can two goofy, dumb-as-a-post white-trash kids with questionable musical talents have irreconcilable differences?  It would seem that they were a perfect match.




Have you guys read the Amazon reviews of his new CD? Some of them are absolutely hysterical.

http://www.amazon.com/Playing-Fire-..._bbs_sr_1/002-8481689-0599257?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 12, 2006)

> How can two goofy, dumb-as-a-post white-trash kids with questionable musical talents have irreconcilable differences? It would seem that they were a perfect match.




Possible sources of friction in the Spears/Federline union:

1)  Her albums go multi-Platinum.  His go Wood.

2)  They probably like different NASCAR drivers.

3)  She was sick of K-Fed trying to figure out how to put the mansion up on cinderblocks.

4)  [JOKE DELETED FOR BEING TOO RACIST FOR EVEN A BLACK GUY TO TELL]

5)  She was tired of Jeff Foxworthy spying on them for new material.

6)  Embarrassed by being looked down on by Tonya Harding, Amy Fisher, and Whitney Huston.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 12, 2006)

I never realised how much of a white trailer trash girl Britney was until she married K-Fed.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 13, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I never realised how much of a white trailer trash girl Britney was until she married K-Fed.




When she was younger, I think she hid it better (or, she was just hotter, and we didn't care).

Now, she's clearly shown her heritage as being from the hallowed country of Whitetrashenstein. 

(Can't take credit for that one...heard it applied many years ago to the aforementioned Ms. Harding.)


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 13, 2006)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> That was a classic.




Never heard that before...  That's awesome.


----------



## megamania (Nov 13, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Dude...it's the New York *Post* you're talking about!! The paper that gave us the timeless headline of "Headless Body Found In Topless Bar!"  If it were the Times, *then* you'd have a right to be surprised.





LOL!


----------



## megamania (Nov 13, 2006)

The crazy thing I heard is he wants FULL custody of the kids.   Him...the kids.   He walked out on the pregnant woman and their first child.

He is a BDD guy (Bigger Better Deal) and she is living off of sexuality.  I'll get flamed for this undoubtably but their brief union has made his issues worse and I think she may have had a bit of growing up.  Her maturity is now what?...... 15 ...16?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 13, 2006)

He wants the kids because he knows kids are a chick magnet...

If he looks like a responsible daddy who is just short on cash, he'll be able to find a sugar mamma to help him raise them...and keep him fed (or should I say, K-Fed?  ), of course.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 13, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> He wants the kids because he knows kids are a chick magnet...
> 
> If he looks like a responsible daddy who is just short on cash, he'll be able to find a sugar mamma to help him raise them...and keep him fed (or should I say, K-Fed?  ), of course.




More likely he gets more money if he has custody of the kids.  It's all about the $$$ I'm guessing.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## paulsometimes (Nov 14, 2006)

I give it two months before they both have books coming out in which they detail how they were each the "victim".


----------



## Aurora (Nov 14, 2006)

paulsometimes said:
			
		

> I give it two months before they both have books coming out in which they detail how they were each the "victim".



And just think of all the morons who will go buy them.  *eyeroll*


----------



## Aeson (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't forget the sex tape. You know it's coming. K-fed needs money.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 14, 2006)

That makes me want to puke.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 14, 2006)

Like Cyndi Lauper would say if she were here...

"Girls just wanna blow chunks- ohoOOOH Girls just wanna blow chunks!"


----------



## Goldmoon (Nov 15, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't forget the sex tape. You know it's coming. K-fed needs money.





UM, ewwwwwww.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 15, 2006)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> UM, ewwwwwww.



When I posted that I was joking. Now I hear there may actually be one and he is being offered $50 million for it. It is 4 hours long. 12.5 million an hour isn't a bad wage.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 15, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Like Cyndi Lauper would say if she were here...
> 
> "Girls just wanna blow chunks- ohoOOOH Girls just wanna blow chunks!"



I think that was Weird Al.


----------



## Goldmoon (Nov 15, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> When I posted that I was joking. Now I hear there may actually be one and he is being offered $50 million for it. It is 4 hours long. 12.5 million an hour isn't a bad wage.




While I will admit that at one time there was a side of me who would have wanted to see a Brittney Spears sex tape, NO part of me ever wanted it to be with K-Fed.


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 16, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> When I posted that I was joking. Now I hear there may actually be one and he is being offered $50 million for it. It is 4 hours long. 12.5 million an hour isn't a bad wage.





Minute man there must have looped it for the last 3 hours and 59 minutes..........


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 16, 2006)

> Mintue man there must have looped it for the last 3 hours and 59 minutes........



Nah...like everything else in their marriage, K-Fed probably made Britney do all the work while he just layed around.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 16, 2006)

If there is a tape I think you'll find that he'll sell it and it will be available for download on the Internet within minutes.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aurora (Nov 16, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Nah...like everything else in their marriage, K-Fed probably made Britney do all the work while he just layed around.



Oh sh**!


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 19, 2006)

I think the New York Post may have topped itself this past Friday. Here's the headline from a story about a poor man who came upon a cemetary caretaker relieving himself on his mother's grave:


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 19, 2006)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I think the New York Post may have topped itself this past Friday. Here's the headline from a story about a poor man who came upon a cemetary caretaker relieving himself on his mother's grave:




I'm not from the US so I don't know much about the "New York Post" but I assume that it's a tabloid in the very sense of the word?  Sort of one step above "the News of the World"?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 19, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm not from the US so I don't know much about the "New York Post" but I assume that it's a tabloid in the very sense of the word?  Sort of one step above "the News of the World"?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Actually, it's supposed to be a real newspaper.

Of course the people that subscribe are usually the type that move their lips while reading, but it's still considered a New York daily along with the New York Times and the Daily News. 

Come to think of it, we have one of your fellow countrymen, Rupert Murdock, to thank for its publication.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 28, 2006)

And now, yet another bastion of marital stability has fallen...Pamela Anderson & Kid Rock have called it quits over "irreconcilable differences."

Alright, everyone...load up- fire at will!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 28, 2006)

My favorite thing about that Page One of the Post is Holmes and Cruise in the flying saucer.  For all that the Post is a joke, I automatically like anything that makes fun of the Xenu-bots.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 28, 2006)

Perhaps Pam's problem was with Kid's rock?


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Perhaps Pam's problem was with Kid's rock?




Ba-dum-bump!

I heard on the radio this morning that, allegedly, the straw that broke this particular camel's back was when Pam and Kid went to see a screening of "Borat" at some Hollywood exec's house a couple of weeks ago.  After the screening, Kid Rock allegedly went into a tirade, calling Pam all sorts of names for getting involved in something so stupid.

They also said that Pamela's divorce filing (apparently, their lawyers raced to the courthouse trying to beat each other to file first, and his was filed 52 minutes before hers) cited "male insecurity" and "anger management issues" as her reasons for divorce.

Pamela Anderson and Britney Spears on the market *at the same time*...what's a guy to do?


----------



## Aurora (Nov 28, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Pamela Anderson and Britney Spears on the market *at the same time*...what's a guy to do?



Go for the one _without_ a deadly VD?


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 28, 2006)

So, here's the big question:

Who comes out at the top of the 'In a fair universe I'm entitled to none of this money but after the divorce I'll be swimming in it' department: K-Fed taking Britney's cash, or Heather Mills taking Paul McCartney's?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 28, 2006)

> what's a guy to do?




Keep his pants to himself!



> 'In a fair universe I'm entitled to none of this money but after the divorce I'll be swimming in it' department: K-Fed taking Britney's cash, or Heather Mills taking Paul McCartney's?




The lawyers, of course!

Oh...and the tabloids!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 28, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> So, here's the big question:
> 
> Who comes out at the top of the 'In a fair universe I'm entitled to none of this money but after the divorce I'll be swimming in it' department: K-Fed taking Britney's cash, or Heather Mills taking Paul McCartney's?




I'd say Heather.  Paul's got a whole lot more money than Britney.  Even if Heather's share is small it will still be a lot of $$$.  Of course in a fair universe K-Fed never would have been born in the first place.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 28, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Ba-dum-bump!
> 
> I heard on the radio this morning that, allegedly, the straw that broke this particular camel's back was when Pam and Kid went to see a screening of "Borat" at some Hollywood exec's house a couple of weeks ago.  After the screening, Kid Rock allegedly went into a tirade, calling Pam all sorts of names for getting involved in something so stupid.
> 
> ...




The eligible skanky ho market has just gone through the roof lately!  Who will be next?  Courtney Love?  Tara Reid?  Paris Hilton?  We wait with baited breath.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 28, 2006)

Ugh.  I hear alls these people say how hot Spears is supposed to be (or used to be), but I've never found her even remotely attractive.  

She's like a skank covered in redneck sauce.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2006)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> Ugh.  I hear alls these people say how hot Spears is supposed to be (or used to be), but I've never found her even remotely attractive.
> 
> She's like a skank covered in redneck sauce.



Maybe there are guys that like skank in redneck sauce. I think there are times she is very pretty and others not so much. You can take the girl out of the trailer park but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 28, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> We wait with baited breath.



Then you smell rather fishy dear


----------



## Aurora (Nov 28, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe there are guys that like skank in redneck sauce. I think there are times she is very pretty and others not so much. You can take the girl out of the trailer park but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl.



She's not bad looking. She has good facial structure, a nice smile, a well done boob job, and looks good even with some extra pounds packed on. With all that money though, you would think someone would teach her how to dress. I mean _really_. I guess the rich can afford to look stupid though. She is trailer park all the way. I think if she hadn't made it in the Biz, she would have been a stripper.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't know about a boob job- she always seemed busty to me.  (Well...post Mousketeer days, anyway.)

For the record, I'm not convinced she has any other talents than those...y'know...um...because of all her songs, the only one I think was worth a darn was "Toxic" which really was a good pop song.

On a certain level, I'm glad that her money hasn't changed her too much.  Unfortunately, I'm also saddened that it hasn't changed her enough.  She probably just needs a good influence or 2 in her life.

Hmmm...perhaps if I visualize_ her_ liking short, round black guys...


----------



## Aurora (Nov 29, 2006)

ROFL
Be specific...."that are quarter-rican"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 29, 2006)

Y'know...ethnicity is a funny thing.

In most of the South, especially my native Louisiana, there is no question that I'm "black."

However, according to Texas, blacks are of non-hispanic origin, making me "hispanic" here.

Thus, I have occasionally had to correct racists who call me names...introducing them to the terms "Nic" or "Spigger."  Of course, this is usually too much for them, and after being struck dumb with mortal confusion, their heads explode in a display of stars 'n' bars.

BTW- my complex ethnicity & how its regarded in the USA completely blows the minds of the Europeans and Middle Eastern people I know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 29, 2006)

(_Returning to visualizing her liking short, round black guys...that are quarter-rican..._)


----------



## Aurora (Nov 29, 2006)

OK your new "racist terms" kick my ass. You are too funny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 29, 2006)

A wise man, Mickey Rooney, once said of his abilty to be romantically involved with so many beautiful women:

"Make them laugh.  If you make them laugh, they are halfway to your bedroom."

Unfortunately for me, that laughter has resulted mainly in trips to the emergency room for oxygen deprivation and split ribs...

Comedy is dangerous!


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 29, 2006)

In my experience, the laughter usually starts once we've already got to the bedroom ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 29, 2006)

psst!

You're supposed to turn Comedy Central_ off!_


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 29, 2006)

Fortunately the Bimbo Summit has been convened to deal with these pressing issues:


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 29, 2006)

The latest twist to the Britney/K-Fed story:

Some are alleging that she dumped him via a text message.  In a story in the Chicago Tribune today, they say that K-Fed was giving an interview, talking happily about her and the kids, when he got a text message from her, and became visibly shaken afterwards.  (Apparently, there's a video of this on YouTube.)

White trash, indeed.


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 29, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> She is trailer park all the way.




I think that, when she was in her teens and early 20s, her public persona managed to hide that fact a little better.  Esp. since she and K-Fed married, it's gotten more obvious.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 29, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Y'know...ethnicity is a funny thing.
> 
> In most of the South, especially my native Louisiana, there is no question that I'm "black."
> 
> ...




I'm half-Italian (but I don't really look like I am).  People call me a "wog" all the time (mostly friends in a "nice" derogatory way   ).  "I tell them that I'm a dago not a wog.  If you're going to racially vilify me, at least do it correctly!"

Of course this is all done in humour.

And for those that don't know, "wog" refers to those of Greek origin, "dago" to those of Italian origin although wog tends to be the commonly used term for a lot of people that look like that (including Lebanese for example).

And so ends today's lesson in racial slurs in Australia.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Ravensblood (Nov 29, 2006)

I heard this one about K-Fed a little while ago... apparently now that he and Spears are divorcing, he will be known as Fed-X!  lol


----------



## Sound of Azure (Nov 30, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm half-Italian (but I don't really look like I am).  People call me a "wog" all the time (mostly friends in a "nice" derogatory way   ).  "I tell them that I'm a dago not a wog.  If you're going to racially vilify me, at least do it correctly!"
> 
> Of course this is all done in humour.
> 
> ...




I've always wondered about that, since my home town didn't have any significant Greek or Italian presence. I remember having to ask what a "wog" was, when it came up in a comedy circa 1988.

Personally, I get a bit tired of the suspicious glances I get when sitting on the train with a full backback (I'm said to look a little bit "Middle Eastern", although I am not). Interesting times we live in.  :\ 

---
As for the Britney / K-Fed thing. Man alive... it's hard enough going through break ups, let alone in public. Still, they seem very, um. Unwise.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Nov 30, 2006)

I figured it would happen eventually, white trash is white trash.
which I can point out because that's where I came from it's pretty bad when you come up with a character for the Stereotype League called Mullet Man and you can base him off your own relatives.

Far as "wog" goes I always heard it used in the old naval sense of the word "anybody from any country that isn't mine."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 30, 2006)

Actually, "wop" IS a derogatory term for someone of Italian decent- at least in New Orleans, so I can understand the confusion.

And as a testimony to the psyche of that great city that you could often go into quite reputable places and order "Wop Salad"...even in Italian places.

People are a wonderment!


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2006)

Poor Britney. She really needs an advisor of sorts. Someone to follow her around and say "that would be unwise dear" and "you really should keep your legs together when you aren't wearing any underwear and the paparazzi are flashing pictures."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 30, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Poor Britney. She really needs an advisor of sorts. Someone to follow her around and say "that would be unwise dear" and "you really should keep your legs together when you aren't wearing any underwear and the paparazzi are flashing pictures."




For some reason I don't think too many guys are complaining that there isn't!      I haven't seen said pictures yet but I imagine that they're on the Internet somewhere already.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 30, 2006)

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> I've always wondered about that, since my home town didn't have any significant Greek or Italian presence. I remember having to ask what a "wog" was, when it came up in a comedy circa 1988.
> 
> Personally, I get a bit tired of the suspicious glances I get when sitting on the train with a full backback (I'm said to look a little bit "Middle Eastern", although I am not). Interesting times we live in.  :\
> 
> ...




Hey Sound of Azure, are you playing in a game at the moment.  My player that met you said that you didn't end up going to his Saturday game.  I haven't played in the Vampire game that he said you played in but if it was like most Vampire games I have heard of it would be enough to scare me off too!    

Off-topic but hey we're in the right forum for that sort of thing at least.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> For some reason I don't think too many guys are complaining that there isn't!      I haven't seen said pictures yet but I imagine that they're on the Internet somewhere already.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Oh. they are and she shows the whole thing! I mean _WOW_. The "I feel like I know her intimately, and now feel dirty and need to shower" kind of wow.


----------



## Khuxan (Nov 30, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm half-Italian (but I don't really look like I am).  People call me a "wog" all the time (mostly friends in a "nice" derogatory way   ).  "I tell them that I'm a dago not a wog.  If you're going to racially vilify me, at least do it correctly!"
> 
> Of course this is all done in humour.
> 
> ...




Well, for today's lesson on racial slurs in Oz, I have a friend who's half-Maltese, and she calls herself a wog. I think a Serbian girl identifies herself as a wog too. According to Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wog#As_a_racial_reference_in_Australian_English), wog refers to SE European and Middle-Easterners, which is how it's used at my school. Like 'curry' for Indians, Sri Lankans, etc., it's used affectionately as self-identification. I've never heard of "dago" (it looks like it's an American thing - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dago).


----------



## Bubbalicious (Nov 30, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Actually, "wop" IS a derogatory term for someone of Italian decent- at least in New Orleans, so I can understand the confusion.
> 
> And as a testimony to the psyche of that great city that you could often go into quite reputable places and order "Wop Salad"...even in Italian places.
> 
> People are a wonderment!





Originally, "WOP" was an immigration designation at Ellis Island in NYC.  It stands for "Without Passport".  Anyone entering the country without documentation (this would be circa 1890-1930) had their documentation stamped "W.O.P.".  At the time, a great many of these were from Sicily and were escaping their criminal pasts and making a new life for themselves (although many of these supposedly went on to form the American Mafia), so people of Italian descent became derrogatorially called "Wops".


----------



## Marchen (Nov 30, 2006)

I've seen those photos. _Gross_ . She needs to learn to keep her blubbery, white-trash legs closed.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Nov 30, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Hey Sound of Azure, are you playing in a game at the moment.  My player that met you said that you didn't end up going to his Saturday game.  I haven't played in the Vampire game that he said you played in but if it was like most Vampire games I have heard of it would be enough to scare me off too!
> 
> Off-topic but hey we're in the right forum for that sort of thing at least.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




< tangent mode Suiichi! >
No, I'm not in anything right now. And I feel awful about not going along to the Saturday game. A number of things happened including losing my internet, lack of phone credit, exam season being on, and finally guilt about not being in contact. 

The Vampire game wasn't bad or anything... I just am totally not used to the system, so I pretty much froze up and had trouble getting into it. Add to it that I was totally unprepared to be roleplaying at all that night.... How embarrassing...  

If you're interested in meeting, send me an e-mail at the address you sent to before (or just follow the link attached to my name).

</tangent mode Suiichi off!>



			
				Khuxan said:
			
		

> Well, for today's lesson on racial slurs in Oz, I have a friend who's half-Maltese, and she calls herself a wog.



I guess that makes me a Wog too!


----------



## Aeson (Nov 30, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Poor Britney. She really needs an advisor of sorts. Someone to follow her around and say "that would be unwise dear" and "you really should keep your legs together when you aren't wearing any underwear and the paparazzi are flashing pictures."



No she doesn't. I think she is doing fine on her own. I for one applaud her wardrobe choices.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 30, 2006)

Khuxan said:
			
		

> Well, for today's lesson on racial slurs in Oz, I have a friend who's half-Maltese, and she calls herself a wog. I think a Serbian girl identifies herself as a wog too. According to Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wog#As_a_racial_reference_in_Australian_English), wog refers to SE European and Middle-Easterners, which is how it's used at my school. Like 'curry' for Indians, Sri Lankans, etc., it's used affectionately as self-identification. I've never heard of "dago" (it looks like it's an American thing - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dago).




Maybe dago is just a regional thing in South Australia (or maybe just in certain areas of Adelaide).  Of course wikipedia hasn't ever been wrong before have they?    

I guess you could conclude that wog is a general catch-all term.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 1, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Britney Spears files for divorce, citing irreconcilable differences with Kevin Federline:
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Music/11/07/britney.divorce/index.html
> 
> How can two goofy, dumb-as-a-post white-trash kids with questionable musical talents have irreconcilable differences?  It would seem that they were a perfect match.




She has a career. He doesn't. Her records have had better critical acclaim than his has.

He tried to sell a sex tape of the two of them. So far, no takers and, I think, the tape was said to not exist in the first place.

And now Britney's hanging around Paris Hilton like a pair of lesbian lovers.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Dec 1, 2006)

Ampolitor said:
			
		

> hes gonna need a hit record for all the child support hes gonna owe




Not when publications like Entertainment Weekly gave his record a solid *F*.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2006)

I know "dago" isn't just Aussie...I've definitely heard it in America, both live and in fiction.


----------

